# 20HP vs 25HP



## retiredff (Dec 28, 2010)

I've got a 1448 polar kraft jon that has a max HP rating of 25. I've been looking locally and on the web since September and have not found any "deals". I have found 2 20HP motors locally that will work fine, however I've read here you should always buy max HP for a boat. How much performance will I loose with a 20HP vs a 25? I normally fish alone, but at times my cousin/brother/son join me. We are in the 175# range each plus gear.

Thanks

Tony


----------



## lucescoflathead (Dec 28, 2010)

In some of the areas I fish, 20 HP. is the max allowed. They used to be 10HP max areas, but most have been raised to 20 HP. Mostly to keep the water skiers and personal water craft users out of the fishing areas. I've seen 28 ft pontoon boats with 10 hp motors on them. You still see a lot of 10 hp motors on 14,and 16 foot boats. You will not have a problem with a 20 on your boat.

I plan to up grade to a 20 when funds allow.I have a 1468 Polar Kraft. Todd


----------



## PartsMan (Dec 28, 2010)

I bet that you would barely notice the difference.
Especially if you are not loading the boat to capacity.


----------



## LonLB (Dec 28, 2010)

Growing up, my dad's 16ft V bottom had a 20 hp for years.
He upgraded from the 20hp Johnson to a much newer 25hp Evinrude.....There was virtually no difference.

FWIW the boat was underpowered with both, so maybe that is why there was little difference.


----------



## nathanielrthomas (Dec 28, 2010)

Id go for the 25. Sometimes a 20 is just a beefed up 9.9 or 15, while most 25's are scaled down 30's or 35's. They seem to be better under a load. I have a 25hp Evinrude on my 1448. The big difference with a 25 is when you are under a heavy load, it doesnt really reduce your speed or ability to get on a plane. I run 31mph by myself and 28mph with another person. I had a 18hp tohatsu that ran really strong, but a heavy load bogged it down. I ran 28mph by myself, but with another person in the boat it cut me down to 21mph. 

Ive had a 9.9, 15, 18, and 25hp motor on my 1448. I am by far the happiest with the 25. Its fast when you need it, but more importantly it has the power to plane it out easily when you have 2 or 3 people in the boat. 

And if you ever get that itch for a couple more mph, most 25's can be tuned up to 30's.  

Dont buy something youll regret. I bought my 18 and 2 weeks after I got it I was wishing I woulda got a 25.


----------



## retiredff (Dec 28, 2010)

Thanks for the info guys. I found a 20 merc and a 25 johnson, electric start and short shaft. The merc is $1100, the Johnson is $900. I will buy one of them, will drive to the dealer the first of next week. He offers a 60 warranty and will do a spring tuneup for free as both have been winterized.

Tony


----------



## nathanielrthomas (Dec 28, 2010)

If you can, ask him to let you try them out. The economy sucks and I bet he needs to make a sell, especially here in the slow months. If you go down there with cash and tell him you are gonna buy one of the motors, he'll do what it takes to make the sell.


----------



## retiredff (Dec 28, 2010)

nathanielrthomas,

That would be nice if I could try one out but, I'm in Indiana and the water is frozen! I think he told me that was part of the warranty, I could return it if I wasn't happy. I will try to dicker with him though.

thanks for the reply

Tony


----------



## nathanielrthomas (Dec 28, 2010)

Frozen lakes :shock: ....the idea of that just baffles me. Im sorry...

Good luck Tony


----------



## lucescoflathead (Dec 28, 2010)

If you're not fishing a HP restricted area, I'd buy the 25 HP Johnson.It's less expensive and you get the extra 5 HP. I have a 25 Hp Evinrude and would be running it if Pa didn't have the restrictions.


----------



## retiredff (Dec 29, 2010)

Indiana has restricted 9.9HP lakes also but none that I really want to fish. My plan is to fish the large unrestricted lakes until the "pleasure" boaters show, then fish the electric only lakes and rivers. In the fall, return to the large lakes. I thought of buying a 9.9 and use it for all lakes, but I put a 7.5 on my boat as a test and all it did w/2 adults was plow, nothing near plane. I decided a 25 was the best choice. Maybe at some point if the $$$$ allow I may buy a 9.9 if I find a deal I can't turn down.

I'm leaning toward the Johnson even though the Merc is newer. After the first of the year my cousin and I will drive to this place and make a decision then. After that, it will be a waiting game until mother nature decides it's time for spring.


----------



## PartsMan (Dec 29, 2010)

Try a 9.9 if you get a chance. Most are under rated 15s. Your 7.5 may have been a cranked up 5.


----------



## retiredff (Dec 29, 2010)

I will partsman. I have a bud that has an old 9.5 that he offered to let me try, but my understanding there is a huge difference between a 9.5 and 9.9. Something to do with the way the HP rating is calculated. Later this summer I will look for a 9.9 to use in the fall, so I will have 2 motors for any type of lake I want to fish. =P~

Both should be easy for me to remove from the boat as they are light.

Does anyone know if the bolt pattern is the same on a 9.9 and 25? [-o< 
I'm not sure if I want to drill extra holes in my transom.


----------



## PartsMan (Dec 29, 2010)

Yes most 9.5s were older motors that were rated at the flywheel.
Later 9.9s are rated at the prop. They also have ore low end torque because of the bigger displacement.

Most 9.9s are clamp on. You shouldn't need to drill holes to try one.

I don't know about the 20hp Mercury you are looking at but I am looking at a 20hp Johnson that has the same power head as a 25,30, and 35hp of the same year.


----------



## retiredff (Dec 29, 2010)

thanks PartsMan, my cousin w/7.5 says he is selling it and wants a 9.9. We usually fish together, so it may work out great.

Nice to know the 9.9 don't require bolts. That makes it an easy decision.

What would it take to increase the HP of a johnson 20 to 25 or 25 to 30?


----------



## PartsMan (Dec 29, 2010)

retiredff said:


> What would it take to increase the HP of a johnson 20 to 25 or 25 to 30?



The 25 was a simple carb and intake. The 35 had a different head and lower unit.
I can't remember for sure on the 30. It may have the 35 head too.
I just went to the Evinrude parts site and compared part numbers.

Heard the 20 is much stronger than the old 18s.


----------



## Outdoorsman (Dec 30, 2010)

I would go with the 25. The thought of maxing out to max rated HP is based sound ideas...max speed, max power, minimal time to get on plane, etc., and besides...it just seems more of a "man thing"... 8) 

Frozen lake...lines in the snow are from snowmobiles...

Outdoorsman


----------



## BaitCaster (Dec 30, 2010)

I have an 18hp on my 1542 and it pushes the boat fine.


----------



## retiredff (Dec 30, 2010)

outdoorsman,
that is probably what will happen, max out the HP!


----------



## lucescoflathead (Dec 30, 2010)

I read somewhere the the 18 HP Tohatsu 2 stroke is a pretty hot motor. I may look for one of those someday.


----------



## retiredff (Jan 1, 2011)

Do any of you by chance with a 9.9 that can tell me how well that motor will push a 1448 jon w/2 adults and gear? I may buy a 9.9 this summer for the restricted lakes in my area but don't want to plow my way around the lake.

The boat dry is around 290# from the info I found.

Happy New Year!


----------



## retiredff (Jan 1, 2011)

partsman,
Do you know the year they started rating the HP at the prop vs the flywheel?


----------



## CAPTCAMELTOE (Jan 2, 2011)

I always go for overkill, at least 50% over max power, never a planing problem then :mrgreen:


----------



## jasper60103 (Jan 2, 2011)

retiredff said:


> partsman,
> Do you know the year they started rating the HP at the prop vs the flywheel?



OMC started prop rating hp in the mid 1980s.


----------



## po1 (Jan 2, 2011)

retiredff said:


> Do any of you by chance with a 9.9 that can tell me how well that motor will push a 1448 jon w/2 adults and gear? I may buy a 9.9 this summer for the restricted lakes in my area but don't want to plow my way around the lake.
> 
> With restricted lakes in your area it'd be a good idea to pick up a 9.9 motor when you can(you can never have to many motors). I picked up a 9.9 evinrude76 with a 15hp carb for $200 to run some of our restricted lakes. This 9.9 has no problem with getting my 1648 jon to plane. I've only ran with me and my camping gear but those 9.9's can surprise you.


----------



## retiredff (Jan 2, 2011)

thanks po1, I'll remember that.


----------



## nathanielrthomas (Jan 3, 2011)

retiredff said:


> Do any of you by chance with a 9.9 that can tell me how well that motor will push a 1448 jon w/2 adults and gear? I may buy a 9.9 this summer for the restricted lakes in my area but don't want to plow my way around the lake.
> 
> The boat dry is around 290# from the info I found.
> 
> Happy New Year!



I would count on about 12-15 mph, depending on the motor. Some of those old Johnnyrudes from the 70's are bulletproof, but weak, so maybe less. Any of the 1985 or newer 2 stroke 9.9s should get you in the 12-15 mph range with 2 people and gear, 16-22mph by yourself. I cant speak for the 4 strokes though, as Ive never had or ran one. 

Theres nothing wrong with having a 9.9 as your only motor. Most of the 9.9s can be upgraded to a 15, and then add a jack plate to get a couple more mph. I did this with my last set up. I got up to 27mph in my 1448, but I just got tired of it when I had 2 people in the boat and topping out at 17mph. Nonetheless, it got me from point A to point B rather effectively. Fortunately for me, all the lakes around here went to a "No Wake" rather than a HP restriction, so I went ahead and put a 25 back on mine. 

Let us know what you decide to do. Good luck bro.


----------



## retiredff (Jan 3, 2011)

I will buy a 25 this or next month. I will buy a 9.9 this summer when I find a deal I can't refuse! :wink:


----------



## retiredff (Feb 11, 2011)

Change of plans:

I found a 92 Merc 9.9, 2 stroke, short shaft in great shape for $400. I had a local mechanic do a tune up, replace pump, check lower unit for water, adjust carb and seafoam engine for another $200. I will replace lower unit oil w/Amsoil and will use Amsoil to mix w/gas. 

As soon as the water is NO LONGER FROZEN, I will test this motor on my 1448!


----------



## rusty.hook (Feb 12, 2011)

I would go with the 25hp for sure, and add a whales tail to the motor, will help a bunch getting on plane. 
And i am sitting here thinking about all the ice and snow and thankful I'm not in it at all.!!
Hate to make all yall mad, but I went fishing this morning, it was approx 45 or so, and FOR SURE NO ICE. I did not have a bump, but all blue skyes and lots of sun, got a little sun burned though. The North wide has pushed out a lot of the water in the bays here. The water tempature was 48 degrees. But like I always say " a bad day fishing is a heck of lot better than a good day at the office any day"


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Feb 13, 2011)

rusty.hook said:


> I would go with the 25hp for sure, and add a whales tail to the motor, will help a bunch getting on plane.
> And i am sitting here thinking about all the ice and snow and thankful I'm not in it at all.!!
> Hate to make all yall mad, but I went fishing this morning, it was approx 45 or so, and FOR SURE NO ICE. I did not have a bump, but all blue skyes and lots of sun, got a little sun burned though. The North wide has pushed out a lot of the water in the bays here. The water tempature was 48 degrees. But like I always say " a bad day fishing is a heck of lot better than a good day at the office any day"


There's nothing more fun than running your boat through 1.5+ inches of ice on your way to the duck blind.


----------



## retiredff (Feb 13, 2011)

rusty,

The extended forcast is upper 50's to 60 by the end of the week. Problem is, I'll be at work.


----------



## SilverFox (Feb 14, 2011)

I ran a 25 EV on my 1436 Wareagle all weld in the river for years. Buddy had the same boat with a 20. No comparison. The 25 was much more motor even with me being bigger than he was. It was almost too much motor for the boat. Added a SS prop and some motor work to it and it would scare you in the small rivers back home.


----------



## crazymanme2 (Feb 14, 2011)

Have to remember on the newer Mercs its 25hp at the prop compared to 20hp at the flywheel as on the older ones.I have both motors & there is a huge difference between the 2.
Most outboard manufactures started rating the hp at the propshaft in the mid 80's as stated.


----------



## Rat (Feb 14, 2011)

I just bought a 1988 20 hp Merc from a guy who upgraded his motor to a 2009 25 hp Yami. He said his top end speed was identical by GPS. He got a great deal on the Yami though (and of course, it's a 2009) so he sold the '88 to me. The '88 Merc will be a BIG improvement over my '71 18 hp 'Rude though! 

He was a little disappointed though that he didn't see a bigger improvement in performance. But if it were me, I would max out the HP to what the hull is rated for.


----------



## baseball_guy_99 (Feb 15, 2011)

I have a 1976 9.9 Johnson with the 15hp carb. By myself it will run 22mph and with 2 people it will do 17, but struggles to get up on plane. I'm 235lbs and my buddy that was with me is probably 240-250lbs.


----------



## retiredff (Feb 15, 2011)

thanks _99,

That makes me feel better buying the '92 merc 9.9. I'm 180# and my fishing bud is near the same. I opted for the 9.9 because there are more restricted lakes that I will fish than the large unrestricted lakes. Two of the large lakes have idle or 5mph areas away from the ski areas. If for some reason the 9.9 does not work out I can upgrade to a 25HP.


----------



## baseball_guy_99 (Feb 15, 2011)

Forgot to say that mine is on a 14/48 flat bottom.


----------



## retiredff (Feb 16, 2011)

even better, I also bought a 1448 jon.


----------

